# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  shed

## jakash

Which reminds me, there is a American style shed that is being dismantled in Port Macquarie, colourbond, 20 metres long X 10 metres wide that was advertised in the local for 12000k. There were no takers to purchase and remove at that price, so as we speak its being dismantled, which will not only put the price up, but the guys doing the job arent marking every thing as the're removing it.
If your bargaining skills are good it could be worth it.

----------

